# Aquascaping Tools



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Why do you need branded ones? I got mine of that famous bidding site really cheap and they do the job just as good. Super long tweezers and curved scissors. I have paint brushes and kids plastic spades, nail brushes etc. No point paying loads if they do the same job. All depends on what you need 😊

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I also got a really good one off of Amazon and am really pleased with it. Very good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

If you are willing pay the big bucks, sure ADA is the one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oval291 (Dec 19, 2016)

sorry the word brand just means can you recommend a set of tools...not concerned with big brand just something that works and does not rust


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Ahh ok sorry...in that case😎
Kit can be built up depending on your needs but i have..
1) Super long tweezers (but that depends on your tank size and depth).
2) kids plastic spade (because it floats). Ideal for moving subtrate around the tank. 
3) paintbrush for smoothing out sand or gravel
4) long scissors (curved are better)
5) i use plastic trays to prep plants. Good for keeping them wet.
6) some kind of mat to set out rocks on before putting them in. 
7) small spray bottle to keep plants wet during planting

I dont really use much else except buckets and hoses. Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I got this one on Amazon. Signstek 5 in 1 Stainless Steel Aquarium Tank Aquatic Plant Tweezers...

But says currently unavailable. But it works really good for me. Had for a while and zero rust. Very high quality and has all the tools needed and very good priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oval291 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks all I will have a look at those options...


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

go to amazon and order some. they're all the same. stainless steel... and as long as quality isn't awful and they have good reviews they will be fine

essential tools IMO are:

long curved tweezers
curved scissors
very small spring scissors (can snipe out individual stems more easily)
S curved scissors (really only if you have small carpeting plants)

that's really all i use. 99% of the time i just use my curved scissors and curved tweezers


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I bought a cheap set, maybe $10, and got curved scissors, straight tweezers and curved tweezers. The only thing I wish was that the scissors were of better quality in terms of how they cut. If you spend more on any of those get better scissors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I started with a cheap set with no regrets. Under $20 for a set that included long straight tweezers, long curved tweezers, long straight scissors, long curved scissors, and a spatula with one wide end and one narrow end. I don't recall the brand but I went with the cheapest set that had decent reviews on Amazon. After you get this, you could buy individual pieces if you find you use one thing a lot and want a higher quality tool. That day may or may not come. For example, the scissors on my cheap set are stamped out metal pieces. There is no rounding/smooth edge to the thumb holes, just a 90 degree edge where the thumb holes were stamped out. If I was trimming stem plants every week, I would upgrade to a more expensive polished set of scissors. But I just trim bad leaves here and there every month or so and they're fine for that. I wouldn't personally spend more for the faux leather case as I store them in a tray with other stuff. And even though they are "stainless" steel, I wipe them dry after every use to keep them like new.

I like the list @Colin Wrexham has offered too, and I'll add one thing to it. A child nasal aspirator. Its the little bulb with a pointy tip for clearing babies' nose, ears, and mouth. I used to use a turkey baster, but they take up to much room, cost more, and are less effective, IME. I use these to blast debris off plants, equipment, and hardscape kinda' like an underwater leaf blower. The nasal aspirator is great for blowing off sediment so the filter can get it, sucking up small bits of gunk, even target feeding certain fish things like thawed brine or bloodworms. I use mine a lot.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Along the same lines as what @KayakJimW posted, some pipettes and a pump work great and are long enough where you do not have to get your hands wet. I've used them for filling 5 ml test vials, H2O2 spot treatments, sucking up/blowing off debris, sucking up small snails, etc. Here is what I purchased:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00191BXTG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008J4BRFQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

